# ship ...a question...



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

this pertains to any pistol i guess...walther or not..
but with my beretta or glock..when i load a magazine with live bullets..do i need to have the slide retracted prior to loading it??? 

can i have the slide in its normal forward position..then load the magazine???
will there be a round in the chamber then or do i need to retract the slide to put one in?? thanks.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

If the slide is in forward position (closed) and you insert a fully loaded mag....
1. it might be harder to get the mag in (might have to "slam" it home even)
2. yes you do need to "cylcle" the slide by hand in order to chamber a round...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any semi auto. U can have the slide open or closed when U insert the loaded magazine.

If the slide is open when U insert it - U then either pull the slide back all the way and let go (the preferred way, because U get the full force of the spring - more reliable). Or, U press the slide release and let the slide close.

If the slide is closed when U insert the loaded mag - U then pull the slide back all the way and let go

Both ways load the mag.

Then, unless it is a Glock or XD, U may have to decock the gun. A Beretta has an external hammer. U decock the gun so the hammer is not all the way back (cocked). WIth the Walther, U also decock the gun unless it is a QA.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok thanks...
i normally have the slide open and then insert a loaded magazine...
i tried inserting the mag with the slide close on both glock and px4 ..then attempted to pull the slide back but it got jammed and stuck..but i didn't pull the slide all the way back like you said..

now i know..thank you


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Unless I am at the range shooting and am reloading - I almost always have the slide closed when I load the mag. Then, like U noticed, I pull it ALL the way back and let go.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

"Letting Go" is key as well. If you ride the slide back, it may not go fully into battery.


----------

